
Weekly links to help you become a better developer - kureikain
https://betterdev.link
======
kureikain
Hi all,

I made this because I collect those links but for myself. I think why not
share it with the world.

I plan to separate them into sections such as "Code to read", "Video to
watch", "Article to read" etc...

The code is 100% open source: [https://github.com/yeospace/better-
dev.link](https://github.com/yeospace/better-dev.link) (Thoguh lack of
document and cleanup right now)

~~~
gialachoanglong
Thank you for your very useful information.

------
real-hacker
This looks good. But I really shouldn't subscribe this. I read HN/high
scalability/morning paper, there are so much to learn about that I don't have
much time left to do serious work. And I always prefer reading web posts to
doing work when I tend to procrastinate. Maybe I should read some time
management posts ;)

~~~
tdeck
I was thinking the same thing. I'd actually prefer if there were only one link
per week - that way I'd feel I could keep up.

~~~
kureikain
I think I can add that one as an option for another one link. What you think
should be consider to pick that new single link?

~~~
tomascot
At first you could track clicks to each weeks links and show the X most
clicked. It might be an easy feature to add.

------
gorbachev
Any possibility you could add an RSS feed?

~~~
topstriker515
+1 for RSS. Would love to add to my feedly

~~~
gorbachev
Same reason! :)

Feedly + Pocket is made for this sort of content.

------
komali2
I mean, cool project, but why wouldn't I just skip giving you my email and
coming here to HN, where I can read discussions about an article after reading
that provide lots of ancillary and clarification information, as well as
further reading?

~~~
kureikain
Hacker News is for a lots of other thing. And you may miss the content that
you like. You have to scan through the list.

I user to subscribe to Hacker News Daily Digest for this purpose.

But my list are also include other thing, not just Hacker News.

I tried to collect links that you will not be able to answer with a google
search. Let's say I'll not include the article such as: "How to build an API
with Elixir and MongoDB", "How to build a Rest API in GO",...etc. I attempt to
bring the links that after reading you will get some more knowledge about a
domain, other than a link about how to do a specific thing,...etc.

But I got your concern about why you have to give me your email. I plan to add
Slack/Telegram/RSS channel next so you can subscribe to read content instead
of receiving the email.

------
morechi
This would save me tons of time scrolling the web. But would you consider
integrating this with Telegram or Slack? Would be nice to have a message on
Telegram or Slack every Monday.

~~~
kureikain
Thanks. That's on my TODO list.

------
tinhnguyen
Just received 1st Email from BetterDev. Very useful articles. Thank you.

------
trungsin
Thank you! Post your very useful information.

------
cezyknew
Love it. Thanks

~~~
kureikain
Thank you. Glad you like it. Looking forward to next monday :).

